# winemakers mag. contest.



## joeswine (Mar 28, 2020)

has anyone heard of the disposistion of this one ,on or off if not when?? just asking.


----------



## mainshipfred (Mar 28, 2020)

Don't know, I decided to enter the American Wine Society one in November instead. They have both a commercial and amateur competition. Was also told the judging is stricter but more consistent. Last year at Winemaker Magazine my entries went from gold and silver to brother you suck. I'm looking for critique that gave me no useful feedback.


----------



## joeswine (Mar 28, 2020)

mainshipfred said:


> Don't know, I decided to enter the American Wine Society one in November instead. They have both a commercial and amateur competition. Was also told the judging is stricter but more consistent. Last year at Winemaker Magazine my entries went from gold and silver to brother you suck. I'm looking for critique that gave me no useful feedback.


I understand ,have had that feeling before only entered my coffee port 6best of shows , figure this is the last contest for me with that one.
We'll see what happens, hammonton which is my favorite contest was postponed to end of August or beginning of September.will see thanks for the reply.
Question if you go on tweaking cheap wine kits can you see the # of replies and views? Thanks.jp


----------



## montanarick (Mar 29, 2020)

joeswine said:


> has anyone heard of the disposistion of this one ,on or off if not when?? just asking.


It is still on but delayed until end of June. I received an email stating postponement and that all wines are being kept in secure and climate controlled storage


----------



## DPCellars (Sep 3, 2020)

They just posted the results on their website for this year.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 4, 2020)

*Took Best of Show in* the desert wine category
For this port it will be the 6th time overall that it has taken a best of show, cant go any higher or do better.


----------



## mainshipfred (Sep 4, 2020)

joeswine said:


> *Took Best of Show in* the desert wine category
> For this port it will be the 6th time overall that it has taken a best of show, cant go any higher or do better.



Congrats Joe!


----------



## DPCellars (Sep 4, 2020)

joeswine said:


> *Took Best of Show in* the desert wine category
> For this port it will be the 6th time overall that it has taken a best of show, cant go any higher or do better.



That's awesome! I entered my three creations from last year (second year making wine). Got a bronze for my Pinot Noir. I cannot wait to get the judges notes back to see what kind of improvements they suggest.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 4, 2020)

Just remember it's all subjective.however it does make you feel good no matter what the outcome.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 4, 2020)

DP Cellars , how did you make your pino any tweaks? They a different.


----------



## DPCellars (Sep 5, 2020)

joeswine said:


> Just remember it's all subjective.however it does make you feel good no matter what the outcome.



Totally subjective. It'll look good on the stupid instagram page we got. Lol but there is a little bit of pride in knowing it was appreciated.


----------



## DPCellars (Sep 5, 2020)

joeswine said:


> DP Cellars , how did you make your pino any tweaks? They a different.



Aside from throwing the yeast in, I didn't do or add anything. Just let the grapes do what they wanted. Despite no clarifying, fining, or filtering, it came out crystal clear with no sediment in the bottles. Aside from the labels, I can't take credit for much, except picking and crushing.... Oh yeah... And tasting.


----------



## joeswine (Sep 5, 2020)

It still takes doing the process, I've done this for over 20 years and at this point it's about creativity .
Good luck in the future and remember always think outside the box.


----------

